# /usr/bin/ld: unrecognized option '-pthread'



## rocky (May 20, 2009)

I am building 'mozldap' from source (mozldap is also known as ldapsdk. The current port of ldapsdk is very out of date and I need to build a new one).

My build process fails when `ld` tries to use `-pthread` option though the `configure` scripts doesn't complain about `pthread`:


```
# ./configure --enable-clu --with-sasl=/usr/local --with-svrcore=/usr/local

....
checking whether gcc accepts -pthread... yes
creating ./config.status
.....

# gmake
/usr/bin/ld: unrecognized option '-pthread'
/usr/bin/ld: use the --help option for usage information
gmake[3]: *** [libprldap60.so] Error 1
```

I've searched but did not find any similiar error. So any helps are very highly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2009)

If I read this correctly: http://www.openldap.org/its/index.cgi/Build?id=5020

it looks like it's libtool related. What version of libtool is it using?

I think it's probably best to edit the 'old' ldapsdk port (update the version numbers etc) and try to use that. If you have that working you can submit a PR with your patch so the port can be updated.


----------



## rocky (May 21, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If I read this correctly: http://www.openldap.org/its/index.cgi/Build?id=5020



That building requires `pthread` that can be added to `configure` options while current `mozldap` is already set to build with `pthread` but it can't link the libraries.

As said in "porter handbook" I should use "gcc" as a linker but I don't know how to do that (still reading the code and find the right place to do as Handbook said)



> it looks like it's libtool related. What version of libtool is it using?
> 
> I think it's probably best to edit the 'old' ldapsdk port (update the version numbers etc) and try to use that. If you have that working you can submit a PR with your patch so the port can be updated.



I have *(GNU libtool) 1.5.26* on FreeBSD-7.2. 

The 'old' ldapsdk build process is very simple and doesn't require any patch. I read the Makefile of `ldasdk port` but couldn't find any useful information for the new one.

If I can build successfully `mozldap` I can submit my result to port database. That's a honour


----------

